

Show HN: The Infinite Maze - collaborative maze drawing - cel
http://www.theinfinitemaze.com/

======
NewHighScore
Neat idea! I love how the map is user generated. You should add a point system
to it somehow.

Could you point me in the right direction for beginning to create a full
screen javascript webapp like that?

~~~
cel
A point system… I could add a leaderboard showing the people who have drawn
the most tiles. But I worry that that would create an incentive for people to
make lots of blank tiles. Do you see it differently?

As for making web apps like this- Do you want to make one with a scrollable
tiled thing like this?, or something else?

